# Anno 2070 Steam auf deutsch umstellen



## rockstar06s (19. März 2012)

Hi Leute,
wie ihr der Überschrift entnehmen könnt, habe ich das Spiel bei Steam gekauft.
Leider ist alles auf English eine Umstellung bei der Installation habe ich nicht mitbekommen, beim runterladen wurde es praktisch installiert.
Jetzt im Spiel ist alles auf English, jedoch würde ich es gerne auf Deutsch umstellen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen Google und Thread durchsuchungen brachen mir nicht viel.

LG

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 20.03.2012 um 00:01 ----------

also eines vorweg das mit der Sprachdatei auf Deutsch ändern habe ich probiert klappt nicht nach dem Start ist alles
English und wenn ich wieder auf die Sprachdatei schaue im config ist dort statt ger wieder eng.


----------



## rockstar06s (21. März 2012)

also jetzt habe ich es aber definitiv, falls jemand das gleiche haben sollte, hier wie es geht.
Nur für Steamkäufer

Einfach Steam öffnen Libary auf Spiel rechte Maustaste dann Language auf Deutsch stellen warten bis update fertig.

Und los kann es gehen endlich auf Deutsch puhhhhh


----------

